# Is this a good offer ?



## fromKerala (Oct 7, 2010)

Dear Friends,

I am looking for a IT job opportunity in Singapore. I would greatly appreciate if you can advice me on certain aspects .. I have seen many threads here discussing about the cost of living and other expenses.. Thanks for the information shared.

I have got around 4 years IT experience in Web technologies and Banking/Insurance domains. Recently I got an offer from one consultancy in Singapore offering me SGD 3500/month.

Is this a good package ? If not, how much can I negotiate ?
Do I need to contact some company directly or deal through some consultancy ? 
Will that make any difference, like being a contractor or permanent employee ? 
Is there any trouble with recruitment through consultancy ?

Any reply most welcome .. Thanks..


----------



## fromKerala (Oct 7, 2010)

Any help , suggestion please ??


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

*hi*

i mate before giving you any advice can i know what's your qualification because if your qualification is so - so and you are not heavy spender and not married then maybe you can save also.....Can i ask who is your consultancy agency and are they charging you directly or indirectly because it can increase or decrease your takehome salary package


----------



## fromKerala (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi mohitrahuja, Thanks for the information



mohitrahuja said:


> i mate before giving you any advice can i know what's your qualification because if your qualification is so - so and you are not heavy spender and not married then maybe you can save also.


 I hold a post graduate degree in Computer Science, and 2006 pass out. I am single and not a heavy spender 



mohitrahuja said:


> Can i ask who is your consultancy agency and are they charging you directly or indirectly because it can increase or decrease your takehome salary package


 The consultancy name is '3i Infotech'. and they haven't detailed about any charges other than the salary package description 
12 Months Contract with 3i Infotech (Renewable/Convertible) 
Client: Aleph Labs
Benefits from the company as under:
Visa Process Taken care by 3i-Infotech
We will provide you with one time Air Fare
15 days of Accommodation will be provided by company
Medical Insurance will be provided for self

Please advice.


----------



## fromKerala (Oct 7, 2010)

Some suggestions please ??


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

suggestions - may not be nice, but read up the forum: this question comes up again and again, and the answer is - you can live in Singapore for 1,500 S$ if you are ok to rough it out a bit, or live on 15,000 $ a month just for the apartment rental alone ..

As for the amount of 3,500 a month - it is about right, but you can seek more if you get a banking employer directly, who fork out upto and more than twice that - then again, the banking jobs are all contracted so you dunno if you will be employed next year ..


----------



## fromKerala (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks ecureilx 
That clears the air somewhat


----------



## Melwin (Jul 11, 2010)

I would consider the offer if I couldnt find any other job over a considerable period of time.
If they offer 3.5 u may ask more and their negotiation might depend on feasibility and alternate options. Moreover, it doesnt harm to see more.

I'd say it would be a good start and later you can switch after a year for a better offer.


----------



## fromKerala (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Melwin


----------

